# PC 7518 -> Lift Suggestions



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking read the forum for a couple weeks, and am hoping to find a little help.

I currently have a PC 7518, and would like to make a custom table with a lift.

Basically I'm a hobbyist looking for an easy to use lift that will let me set and reset the depth with ease, change bits from above the table, and fit my 7518 without any 'extras' required. There are several that fit this description on the market, and after reading reviews for all of them I'm having a lot of trouble identifying if any one is better than another. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention, one lift in particular is really interesting to me, the Jointech SmartLift Digital. But I haven't been able to track down a lot of info on this one.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

try the one from rockler,y have2 of them,im very happy with them, ni issues at all they cost around 300$


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

nwilliams said:


> I forgot to mention, one lift in particular is really interesting to me, the Jointech SmartLift Digital. But I haven't been able to track down a lot of info on this one.


Hi - suggest you do a search on this site for "Jointech". Seems to be some question on that particular company's viability right now. I don't have any of the particulars but would be inclined to do some serious investigating before committing any serious amount of money. Good Luck


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the headsup on Jointech.

I see an alternative solution may be to use the Wixey WR525 Remote Digital Readout in conjunction with a suitable lift (apparently some are difficult to attach it to)...so far I've found that Kreg's PRS3000 comes pre-drilled for it, but I haven't heard much about the PRS3000.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I put mine in a Benchdog Pro Lift from Rockler after doing a lot of looking at the alternatives. I like the beefy construction and the fact that it's made for the 7518. No adapters required.

The Benchdog uses a modified speed wrench for height adjustments. The skirt at the bottom can be zeroed to an index mark on the plate to facilitate fine adjustments. The index marks on the skirt are about 1/4" apart, with each mark representing 1/128 of an inch, plus or minus. Finer adjustments are a matter of interpolating between the marks.


----------



## camper3 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Power Lift*

Take a look at the new electronic power lift from MLCS. It has both a digital readout and a motor to raise and lower the cutting height.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

camper3 said:


> Take a look at the new electronic power lift from MLCS. It has both a digital readout and a motor to raise and lower the cutting height.


Good suggestion but I don't believe it will take a 7518 motor, max dia is 3~1/2"


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Good suggestion but I don't believe it will take a 7518 motor, max dia is 3~1/2"


Yes, I took a look and it appears I'll have to wait if I want a power lift...

Too bad, since it looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*power lifts*

Power lifts sound like a nifty idea, but I'm curious about how fine of an adjustment can be made when fine-tuning a depth of cut. 

Plus, are we really that lazy?


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Power lifts sound like a nifty idea, but I'm curious about how fine of an adjustment can be made when fine-tuning a depth of cut.


Haven't found any reviews ... just manufacturer's claims



Ralph Barker said:


> Plus, are we really that lazy?


Yes!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

chuckle.


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

FYI I decided to give Kreg's PRS3000 + a Wixley WR525 Remote Digital Readout a go.

Won't have it until Christmas, but will report back on the setup when i finally get to give it a go!


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

picked up the lift today, will get it installed soon


----------



## nwilliams (Nov 1, 2010)

forgot to mention, picked up the digital reader aswell


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I purchased one from woodpecker a V2 with the 7518. I built a table and it works like a charm....no problems just sawdust....good luck..


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

nwilliams said:


> forgot to mention, picked up the digital reader aswell


Does the Wixey do metric? If so, you can drive Harry crazy by talking about raising the bit 2 3/64 mm. ;-)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ralph

Wixey Remote Digital Readout - Rockler Woodworking Tools

===


Ralph Barker said:


> Does the Wixey do metric? If so, you can drive Harry crazy by talking about raising the bit 2 3/64 mm. ;-)


----------



## Steve_in_FL (Oct 8, 2010)

FYI, Jointech's website was down when I tried to access it tonight.... :stop:


----------



## JPM80 (Jan 17, 2010)

That Kreg is the same as a PRLv2 is'nt it? I would like to get a Woodpeckers original PRL and the sidewinder att. They are still on sale I believe unless they finally sold them all.


----------



## Steve_in_FL (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, jointech's website is STILL down, a day later. Are they out of business?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Steve_in_FL said:


> Wow, jointech's website is STILL down, a day later. Are they out of business?


Looks like they might have forgotten to pay their hosting service.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

nwilliams said:


> Haven't found any reviews ... just manufacturer's claims
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!


I think Eagle Lake Woodworking designed this , and he's a member here too


----------

